# White Plains Reptile Expo 9/07



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Whose going and who has want available?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,
I will be there and here is what i have:

2 patricia juvis about 6 months old. $40 each

5 intermedius about 5 months old $50 each

Green legged lamasi 3-7 months old $30 each 10 available


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

Species - Darkland Pumilio
Line - Rich Frye
Age - Subadult
Quantity - 2
Price - $150 each

Species - Standard Lamasi
Line - Rich Frye
Age - subadult
Quantity - 2
Price - $150 each

Species - Lowland Fantasticus
Line - SNDF
Age - subadult
Quantity - 2
Price - $150 each

Species - Intermedius
Line - Rich Frye
Age - froglet
Quantity - 1
Price - $50 each

Species - Tarapoto Imitator
Line - Oz/Sbreland
Age - Adult
Quantity - 3
Price - $100 each

Maybe some colons as well....

Rob


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio I couln't get your phone number or pm you since dendroboard was down. I was at the show and still want those two frogs. give me a call if you get this message 908 309 1844

George


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Do you have any of the Tarapoto's left?


----------

